# who needs camo?



## acduckhunt1382 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

That is wild. Could you imagine how many you could kill out of that wad. When he walks up to the flock and they fly, that would be an awesome picture


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Did they say where they were? I watched without sound.


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

Aberdeen.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Thats crazy! :beer:

On a side note, Bob and his friend narrating the video are defiantly playing for the other team!


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

The video would have been really funny if a couple of guys would have hopped out and blazed the flock


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

J D I thought maybe I was the only one that noticed that, LOL


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Aberdeen -- I hope that was sarcasm. I noticed immediately the lack of blues so it is no where close to this neck of the woods. Must all be greaters probably somewhere in eastern Canada. Maybe west coast geese in Alaska. For sure they are very tame and not having the hunting pressure we see on the birds in Central Flyway for allowing those people to get that close.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

J.D. said:


> On a side note, Bob and his friend narrating the video are defiantly playing for the other team!


 :rollin:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

J.D. said:


> Thats crazy! :beer:
> 
> On a side note, Bob and his friend narrating the video are defiantly playing for the other team!


X2


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

> Aberdeen.





> On a side note, Bob and his friend narrating the video are defiantly playing for the other team!


 Aren't most guys from SODak?? oke: eace: 

Alex


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

"Bob you might get attacked" is offically our new saying when chasing down a cripple.


----------

